

Show HN: Worldwide Meteor Day – 133 meetups synchronized across the globe - yaliceme
http://meteorday.com/

======
sgdesign
You can still get the first eight chapters of our book about Meteor (Discover
Meteor) for free for one more day here:

[http://book.discovermeteor.com/starter](http://book.discovermeteor.com/starter)

And if you want, you can also join us in the Meteor chatroom on Gitter:

[https://gitter.im/meteor/meteor](https://gitter.im/meteor/meteor)

